# brotherjet r1900 based on epson r1900 print head issue r2000



## Bana (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi Everyone. I have a DTG Printer called BrotherJet, it is based on Epson R1900 print head. 

I have a clogged print head. The price for print head is 850$ plus transport from China. In stead of them I rather buy a complete Printer from Epson that is cheaper and just take off the print head and replace it.

I want to know if R2000 has the same head like R1900 , because R1900 is not on market anymore. And if it can be used the R2000 print head?

Hope some one can help me


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes i've done this multible times.


----------



## Bana (Dec 6, 2014)

Smalzstein said:


> Yes i've done this multible times.


So I can buy Epson R2000 and just take off the print head and replace to DTG right ?


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

yes. you can alo replae the whole printer and connect it to you oldmainboard. I've done that also.


----------



## Bana (Dec 6, 2014)

Smalzstein said:


> yes. you can alo replae the whole printer and connect it to you oldmainboard. I've done that also.


No I havent done that. Will you please tell me how ? 

Thank you


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

You strip the R2000 bare bone, cut the frame when the shirt goes and install everything to your brotherjet where R1900 was. Conect all the cables to the old mainboard. Pretty easy to be honest and you have a lot of more parts replaced this way easly


----------



## schenk (Jul 16, 2007)

Look on YouTube for UFO printer r2000. There us some videos that will give you an idea how to strip r2000. It will be different with you setup because you only have to replace the frame. And like Boguslaw said you will have a brand new capping station and encoder as a bonus

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexacart (Oct 29, 2014)

Dear customer:

Most printhead looks same, but it not same, most printhead can used on our printer, but maybe has some problems, they have difference orininal serial number. the voltage in printhead is not same, our printer control system is match with brotherjet orinial printhead, so we proposed you purchase printhead from brotherjet marketing department.


----------



## Bana (Dec 6, 2014)

But the old main board is not the same with the new R2000 main board, what it means that small plate dosent connect to all the cables or can you send me a picture how you did that .

Alban


----------

